

Does Google really index 0.04% of the Internet? Really? - byzzy

"Google estimates that the Internet today contains about 5 million terabytes of data (1TB = 1,000GB), and claims it has only indexed a paltry 0.04% of it all! You could fit the whole Internet on just 200 million Blu-Ray disks."  I saw this on makeuseof.com but cant verify it.
======
Piskvorrr
Well, searching videos, for one, seems like a significant challenge (not video
titles, not video comments: video _content_ ). Incidentally, video also takes
a lot of space...

~~~
byzzy
Thats true. Also, link spam might have something to do with this low number of
0.04% (if it is indeed true)

~~~
zimpenfish
Also the "deep internet" is frequently postulated to be "huge" by "people".

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_web>

